# Sergal rules?



## Lonbrat (Apr 12, 2015)

Hey, dumb question here xD what are the rules for making a sergal character? Are there any? I've read the whole story and data about them xD but I can't seem to find any actual rules to making one.

i know its gonna be a female ( cause I am) and it's gonna have long ears like a southern sergal, so it will probably be of the southern variety.

but are there color limits and tail shape limits? 
Personality limits?


Danke! ^^


----------



## MaximizedNOVA (Apr 12, 2015)

If you say its a sergal, and it kinda looks like one. Then its a sergal. Not complicated at all really


----------



## Lonbrat (Apr 12, 2015)

MaximizedNOVA said:


> If you say its a sergal, and it kinda looks like one. Then its a sergal. Not complicated at all really



Okay ^^; I've just noticed a lot of original species,( and some not so original species xD ) have lots of rules to making a character like it can't be green, or it has to have a pink pinky toe, or it can't contain a heart symbol etc.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 12, 2015)

You must sacrifice a Rooster in order to have a Sergal character.
..Nah,I'm kidding I have no clue.
I hope you have fun creating your Sergal and best of luck to you!


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 13, 2015)

Just have fun with it. Don't forget to rape and pillage! =V

The original creator has a running list going of all the sergals in the fandom (there's hundreds and hundreds last time I looked), but it's totally your call to get added or not.


----------



## RedSavage (Apr 13, 2015)

I hate closed species. 


That said, the sergal creator has been good about letting people have fun with his characters and do what they want.


----------



## BRN (Apr 13, 2015)

I think that so long as you treat the sergal race with dignity then that's all that's expected from ya'. If there were any rules, dignity would be the spirit of them, you know?

But there aren't. <: Go nuts.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 13, 2015)

I haven't even read the lore yet so... you're already doing a better job of being a sergal than at least one person =P


----------



## Cassedy (Apr 13, 2015)

Something like that. BAM. You're now a sergal http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8852825/


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 13, 2015)

As long as you get the shape right, I mean...I've seen some off sergal drawing too, heck I can't get them right, but even if you do get it wrong as long as you can tell it's a sergal it's fine.

I just find sergals have a very specific sharklike skull shape and it does bother me personally to mess that up x3 and getting the tail and feet right are important, too. The tail is long with some fluff at the end, and the paws have long digits are kind of rodentlike. Basically,google image sergal and you get the general idea. It's not as strict as it seems though, even if you don't get it 100% right it's still not wrong.

As for colors that can be anything, no rules there...

The thing with original species I find is just look for what's common in an entire population...and if you want to deviate then fine whatever, if someone's going to get mad about that screw them it's a fake animal they should have better things to do with their life 

Even closed species...like if it's not that original I'd hate for it to be closed...seriously. Angel dragons have been around before I don't think furry-feather winged dragons are quite that original Luckily nobody has been to picky about angel dragons, either.

So yeah, screw the rules who cares?

Not that it's bad to follow the rules but it's not the end of the world if you dont,

Heck, according to the wiki http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Sergal there was some confusion regarding what was canon in sergal design, this wiki also does a good job of stating common sergal anatomy and personality, but again, seeing as some parts weren't always canon that may be up in the air, so have fun http://goldring.wikia.com/wiki/Sergals


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 13, 2015)

Dig up the source, World of Vilous (Red chapter is the only one translated) read it to get a general idea. 
Dig up lore pages from vilous wiki, read a bit of those and you'll get the more specific details.
See how you could incorporate those to your OC's traits and the setting you've made around it and bam, you've made a seemingly smart mix of new and old and stayed true to their origin.

Or then abandon all that knowledge and make a retarded rave landshark like so many others.


----------



## Harbinger (Apr 13, 2015)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Or then abandon all that knowledge and make a retarded rave landshark like so many others.



He says rocking a neon green striped mane :V


----------



## Sylox (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm sorry, but what is a Sergal?


----------



## Lonbrat (Apr 13, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I'm sorry, but what is a Sergal?



Its like a land shark xD it's a fluffy wolf/shark/dragon type of thing ( sorry I'm not good at explaining, images would be a better explanation)


----------



## Lonbrat (Apr 13, 2015)

And danke for the replies ^^~ I know that getting the shape right is key, especially on their heads,torso and feets x3 
shes gonna be a southern sergal though xD so the raping and pillaging will be a minimum xD ( poor dang victim) 
and I respect the species as a whole, that's why I asked the question ^^; 
( Id consider them to have personalities like Charr from gw2 xD- noob ref) 
she won't be rave, but she will have a lavender, and light purple color scheme, I don't think that's too off the top >w>;

im planning on eventually turning this character into a partial fursuit any ideas on the eyes? ( hers are green) would toony look right?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 14, 2015)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Hey man that's perfectly lore friendly. Read the actual source material you fucking casual.


Well I did want to give it some personal flair. Otherwise it'd just be black sergal number 30000.
I didn't set out to make a lore friendly character anyway, but I did my research beforehand tyvm.


----------



## Reza_Nevrean (Dec 16, 2016)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> Just have fun with it. Don't forget to rape and pillage! =V



NOPE, it is not common behavior for all sergals.

Actually, they have also shown to have cannibalistic traits due to _Rain Silves_, who is famous sergal character; sergals as a whole have often been misunderstood as monstrously bestial due to this. *But keep in mind that this is uncommon behavior for a typical sergal, and confined to Rain Silves and her vassals particularly.*

As for now, the creator of sergal don't prefer that all sergals are known as "_Vore Rape Monster_".
Therefore Vilous Wiki, the official wiki of the universe that sergals belong to, is keeping a mention for sergal fact:
General Rain Silves is the most widely known sergal. While sergals have become known on the internet for having a monstrously violent and sexually deviant nature, this behavior is generally confined to Rain Silves and those under her influence.

You will see more fact and _REAL_ sergals here:
goldring.wikia.com: Sergals
Lots of falsehoods and stereotypes should be corrected.


----------

